# Alphabet.



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

E' l'inizio della deriva cyberpunk definitiva? 2015 = 1984?

http://www.wired.it/internet/2015/08/11/sorpresa-google-alphabet/


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' l'inizio della deriva cyberpunk definitiva? 2015 = 1984?
> 
> http://www.wired.it/internet/2015/08/11/sorpresa-google-alphabet/


..quindi da ora in poi quando mia madre esordirà al telefono con "non c'è più google!" avrà ragione?


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ..quindi da ora in poi quando mia madre esordirà al telefono con "non c'è più google!" avrà ragione?


Uhm....no, direi che adesso c'è una versione a scatole cinesi grande come una cattedrale gotica, di Google! 

Poi, a tua madre cambia poco, quindi tu continua a dirle qualsiasi cosa la quieti!


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm....no, direi che adesso c'è una versione a scatole cinesi grande come una cattedrale gotica, di Google!
> 
> Poi, a tua madre cambia poco, quindi tu continua a dirle qualsiasi cosa la quieti!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sì sì avevo letto... è che sarebbe fantastico risponderle "si madre hai ragione, ora c'è Alphabet"

ma si genererebbe una crisi di proporzioni bibliche tra le mura domestiche.. eviterei :mexican:


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sì sì avevo letto... è che sarebbe fantastico risponderle "si madre hai ragione, ora c'è Alphabet"
> 
> ma si genererebbe una crisi di proporzioni bibliche tra le mura domestiche.. eviterei :mexican:


Eh, beata ignoranza! Le nostri madri sì che dormono sonni tranquilli!


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, beata ignoranza! Le nostri madri sì che dormono sonni tranquilli!


tu leggi quel geniaccio strampalato di Zerocalcare? giusto ieri ho postato in qualche 3d la sua fantastica tavola su "i vecchi che vogliono utilizzare la tecnologia" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu leggi quel geniaccio strampalato di Zerocalcare? giusto ieri ho postato in qualche 3d la sua fantastica tavola su "i vecchi che vogliono utilizzare la tecnologia" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sì, più o meno conosco il repertorio.
Mi madre si è fatta regalare recentemente un tablet da mio padre. Ma non ha mai capito cos'è.


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, più o meno conosco il repertorio.
> Mi madre si è fatta regalare recentemente un tablet da mio padre. Ma non ha mai capito cos'è.



mia madre sta per farsi regalare LO SMARTPHONE (lei lo chiama così tutta contentona) da mio padre.

ed io dovrò spiegarle come funziona.

e come ci si collega ad internet.

e come funziona whatsapp.

 certo.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> certo.


Fuggi ora. Ci sono alcune società in grado di inscenare la tua morte e fornirti un'identità segreta in qualche altra parte del pianeta.


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mia madre sta per farsi regalare LO SMARTPHONE (lei lo chiama così tutta contentona) da mio padre.
> 
> ed io dovrò spiegarle come funziona.
> 
> ...


Whatsapp è il male.
Ora che l'ha scoperto mio padre è la fine.


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Whatsapp è il male.
> Ora che l'ha scoperto mio padre è la fine.


immagino. lo so. ma mi toccherà...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' l'inizio della deriva cyberpunk definitiva? 2015 = 1984?
> 
> http://www.wired.it/internet/2015/08/11/sorpresa-google-alphabet/


Io ti ammiro, sappilo, sei più produttivo della popolazione cinese


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> immagino. lo so. ma mi toccherà...


Ti sono vicina sorella di sciagura.
Lui ha voluto pure creare dei gruppi...c'è addirittura spaccio di biechi fotomontaggi di dubbio gusto.
Il male.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Whatsapp è il male.
> Ora che l'ha scoperto mio padre è la fine.


:rotfl::rotfl:Immagino


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti sono vicina sorella di sciagura.
> Lui ha voluto pure creare dei gruppi...c'è addirittura spaccio di biechi fotomontaggi di dubbio gusto.
> Il male.


i gruppi? ma allora tuo padre non è proprio una zappa.... mia madre a malapena riuscirà a capire come si apre la chat e come si risponde...


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ti ammiro, sappilo, sei più produttivo della popolazione cinese


vero? ci sta dando tanti spunti di discussione in questi giorni.... 

nonostante qualcuno gli svacchi i treddì :fischio: non io, eh?


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> i gruppi? ma allora tuo padre non è proprio una zappa.... mia madre a malapena riuscirà a capire come si apre la chat e come si risponde...


No non è del tutto zappa...è sulle novità che si perde, come appunto i vari sistemi operativi...
Mo è andato in fissa con wa, ma ho passato i primi giorni a rinchiudermi al cesso!!!


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Immagino


Mi manda pure le faccine!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi manda pure le faccine!!!


Allora se la cava bene


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ti ammiro, sappilo, sei più produttivo della popolazione cinese


Grazie! E' che sto facendo un lavoro ripetitivissimo e ho bisogno di interazione umana.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vero? ci sta dando tanti spunti di discussione in questi giorni....
> 
> nonostante qualcuno gli svacchi i treddì :fischio: non io, eh?


Tu sei come la gramigna, my Queen.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Grazie! E' che sto facendo un lavoro ripetitivissimo e ho bisogno di interazione umana.


Bene, cioè mi dispiace per il lavoro ripetitivo ma per il resto molto bene invece


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu sei come la gramigna, my Queen.


 ma la gramigna è brutta e cattiva.... 

posso essere come il Bouganville? o l'edera?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma la gramigna è brutta e cattiva....
> 
> posso essere come il Bouganville? o l'edera?


" avvinta come l'edera" ?


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> " avvinta come l'edera" ?


non so, ma sono troppo carina per fare l'erbaccia...

come Alice in Wonderland :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non so, ma sono troppo carina per fare l'erbaccia...
> 
> come Alice in Wonderland :rotfl:


Ti serve il bianconiglio ?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non so, ma sono troppo carina per fare l'erbaccia...
> 
> come Alice in Wonderland :rotfl:


Ehm stiamo spaccando il 3D di GIorgio :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti serve il bianconiglio ?


per ora ho trovato lo stregatto  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma la gramigna è brutta e cattiva....
> 
> posso essere come il Bouganville? o l'edera?


A Bologna la gramigna è bella e soprattutto molto buona!!!
Col sugo di salsiccia...
Ho fame.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> per ora ho trovato lo stregatto  :rotfl::rotfl:


Ammaliante !!!


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Grazie! E' che sto facendo un lavoro ripetitivissimo e ho bisogno di interazione umana.


allora non ti dovrebbero dispiace anche gli OT dai..


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A Bologna la gramigna è bella e soprattutto molto buona!!!
> Col sugo di salsiccia...
> Ho fame.


:rotfl::rotfl:Io da stamattina non faccio che mangiare  Non riesco a capire come mai


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Io da stamattina non faccio che mangiare  Non riesco a capire come mai


Io ormai ho sempre fame...ho smosso il metabolismo...e ora mi arrangio!!
Anzi, mi faccio qualche nocciola...


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammaliante !!!


un po' ammaliante e un po' stronzillo :carneval:


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A Bologna la gramigna è bella e soprattutto molto buona!!!
> Col sugo di salsiccia...
> Ho fame.


allora lo prendo come un complimento, anche se giorgio non lo intendeva così :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> allora lo prendo come un complimento, anche se giorgio non lo intendeva così :rotfl:


Mo ti mando foto...non qui che se no ce menano!!


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> allora lo prendo come un complimento, anche se giorgio non lo intendeva così :rotfl:


Veramente la citavo in quanto erba delle streghe e in quanto infestante, quindi prendilo pure come un complimento sibillino. Nonostante sia ormai *evidente *che mi svacchi i thread deliberatamente!


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Veramente la citavo in quanto erba delle streghe e in quanto infestante, quindi prendilo pure come un complimento sibillino. Nonostante sia ormai *evidente *che mi svacchi i thread deliberatamente!


ma non è vero! quello della famiglia no  e nemmeno quello dei videogiochi... 

comunque mi ha fatto ridere l'associazione mentale con Alice quando dice alle rose "io non sono un'erbaccia!" :rotfl:


----------



## feather (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' l'inizio della deriva cyberpunk definitiva? 2015 = 1984?
> 
> http://www.wired.it/internet/2015/08/11/sorpresa-google-alphabet/


Una nuova casa madre che contiene Google e tutte le varie divisioni R&D. Non capisco il perché però. Solo per avere mano più libera nei brand dei futuri prodotti?


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Una nuova casa madre che contiene Google e tutte le varie divisioni R&D. Non capisco il perché però. Solo per avere mano più libera nei brand dei futuri prodotti?


Io intuisco due principali ragioni collegate: riorganizzazione finanziaria; trasformazione di alcune divisioni già esistenti (quelli che indichi come R&D) in ambienti di produzione. Insomma, già adesso fanno dai tappi per le orecchie alle automobili - anche se molti non lo sanno: in questo modo non avranno più alcun tipo di contenitore strutturale. Insomma, una specie di evoluzione futuristica di una multinazionale giapponese.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Parlate della inettitudine tecnologica dei genitori come i coniugi traditi  parlano del traditore prima di scoprire schede segrete, multi profili fb, vari indirizzi email e scambi di immagini.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parlate della inettitudine tecnologica dei genitori come i coniugi traditi  parlano del traditore prima di scoprire schede segrete, multi profili fb, vari indirizzi email e scambi di immagini.


Per me è facile e inevitabile, sono per lavoro competente in materia, oltre che appassionato. Anche molti coetanei mi sembrano archeomammiferi. I miei li posiziono all'inizio del Cambriano. Ma c'è persino di peggio.


----------



## Nicka (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parlate della inettitudine tecnologica dei genitori come i coniugi traditi  parlano del traditore prima di scoprire schede segrete, multi profili fb, vari indirizzi email e scambi di immagini.


Ma in realtà io ne parlo con affetto...se non fosse che mio padre ha un caratteraccio...
Con lui su certe cose si arriva letteralmente a litigare. Ci rido sul momento, poi mi incazzo pure io...
Che poi mio padre non è inetto, è pigro e (come me) poco incline alle novità!


----------



## banshee (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parlate della inettitudine tecnologica dei genitori come i coniugi traditi  parlano del traditore prima di scoprire schede segrete, multi profili fb, vari indirizzi email e scambi di immagini.


Immagino che mia madre farà altrettanto su di me e sulla mia scarsissima capacità di stirare :rotfl: e mia nonna prendeva bonariamente in giro mia madre perché non brava a cucire....c est la vie!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Immagino che mia madre farà altrettanto su di me e sulla mia scarsissima capacità di stirare :rotfl: e mia nonna prendeva bonariamente in giro mia madre perché non brava a cucire....c est la vie!


Illuminazione: è una questione di competitività.

Cosa che non ho mai capito tra madre e figlia. Non c'è proprio partita come se la Pellegrini si confrontasse con la Pausini.


----------

